# Going to get a Trek SLR1600, Specialized Allez Elite, or Scott Speedster S30, advice?



## element324h (Oct 19, 2005)

First a little background. I've been mountain biking for 4 years or so. I would consider myself a pretty strong mountain biker and have a pretty decent mountain bike. I have been road biking for about 1.5 years. I know I like it as I do it quite often, but my current bike isn't cutting the mustard. All I know is it's to big for me, says "Triathlete", has cool down-tube shifters, and rattles like crazy as I ride. So..

I'm looking to upgrade and get a bike which will be good for quite a while, that I could upgrade and feel good about upgrading. I'm looking to spend around $1000 - $1500. I'd prefer a more aggressive riding position to comfort (my current bike has me very upright, I feel like a big sail). 

So far of all the bikes I've seen I have narrowed it down to a Specialized Allez Elite, a Scott Speedster S30, or a Trek SLR 1600. I'm going to test ride them all this week to see which one feels the best. Does anyone have any advice or comments that could help me out? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

All are fine. Buy the one that feels best. Make your test ride on each at least 20 minutes.

Don't plan to upgrade anything. Buy the bike that is already set up with what you want for the next several years.


----------



## element324h (Oct 19, 2005)

Huh I didn't think about taking that long of a test ride. Do bike shops normally do that for you? (When I bought my mountain bike a friend had the same model and thats how I tried that one). Is showing up in bike shorts/jersey etc kosher? 

Yeah I've been convinced on spending a little more to get exactly what I want. I figure if I'm already going to spend that much, why not 100 or 200 more to get exactly what I want. 

Do road shoes/pedals make much a difference? I have SPD's on my current road bike and just use my mountain bike clipless pedals ( :cryin: I think im a Fred!) 

Thanks!


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Not much diff within a price range--buy on emotion....*

I'm partial to Allez (Allezes?) because I used to own one, but in a given price range, there's just not usually much difference among bikes. The market's so competitive nobody can afford to break out with a higher-priced gruppo or something, and if they give you a big-buck component in one place, they'll likely cut costs someplace where it doesn't show so readily. See if one of them sings to you, or if one fits noticeably better. If not, always buy the orange one.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

Ditto what Cory said.

I test rode a Allez, Giant TCR, and some sort of Lemond. They were all about the same $ and had about the same stuff (a little bit better on the Allez since it was on sale as a left over).

I went with the Allez because I prefered the way it handled and fit. Actually, I was really hoping NOT to get a Specialized just becuase my last 3 MTB bikes have been FSRs and I wanted to try something different.

I think my test rides were about 15 minutes long.


----------

